# Shameless plug for my redesigned website



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey all, I just completed a full redesign of my website to make it more user/client friendly and more consistent across all platforms, particularly mobile.

I'd love some feedback if you have any you'd like to give. Also, our Facebook page is www.facebook.com/capturedphotostx if you'd like to stop by and say hello. We do mostly weddings and event, with the occasional portrait thrown in for good measure.

Thanks for stopping by!

Captured Photography


----------

